# How often should I check the internal temp



## gscarfino (Jun 24, 2016)

We just purchased a Masterbuilt 20070213, so we are very green.  I have been reading through other post and also watched some you tube videos.  I'm confused about the internal temp.   I'm reading discussions where people have said the internal temp after 3 hours was this and after 4 hours was that and then stalled for 2 hours at this temp.  How do you know unless you are taking the temp every hour?   Also have seen several recommendations that you shouldn't open the door to often.

So how do you check the internal temp and how often.   I'm starting with a pork butt.  I haven't bought a meat thermometer yet but it looks like I'll need an instant one?.  Right.    I do actually have one of the older type that you use in the oven.

Would appreciate advice.  

Thanks


----------



## creolesmoker (Jun 24, 2016)

I have the model right before this one and it came with a built in meat probe.  If you don't have one I would definitely recommend one it makes your cooks a lot easier to monitor. These smokers hold temp very well and pretty accurate with inside temperature.  Opening door let's a lot of heat out so you want to keep that at a minimum.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 24, 2016)

I personally use a meat therm with probes and a remote so i can know my temps from the couch. Invest in a Maverick et733 or similar thermometer. Search amazon for one is my recommendation.

Hope this helps,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2016)

Remote therms like the Maverick 732/733 have two probes. One monitors smoker temp and the second meat internal temp. This is a good thing because any problems are immediately known. The MES quits and you know it. You have a gease fire and you know right away and don't burn up your smoker. Monitoring the meat is a benefit as well. If you figured 12 hours for a Butt and at the 6 hour mark the IT is 140°F, your meat is going to go long and you want to crank the heat or foil and go in a hot oven. Basically constant monitoring by you or the Hi/Lo temp therm alarms is advised...JJ


----------



## gscarfino (Jun 24, 2016)

So I need a probe that goes inside the smoker and is inserted in the meat during the entire cook time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2016)

gscarfino said:


> So I need a probe that goes inside the smoker and is inserted in the meat during the entire cook time.


Yep...Meat Therm in the meat and smoker therm clipped on the grate to the right...JJ

Borrowed from Goggle Images...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Remote therms like the Maverick 732/733 have two probes. One monitors smoker temp and the second meat internal temp. This is a good thing because any problems are immediately known. The MES quits and you know it. You have a gease fire and you know right away and don't burn up your smoker. Monitoring the meat is a benefit as well. If you figured 12 hours for a Butt and at the 6 hour mark the IT is 140°F, your meat is going to go long and you want to crank the heat or foil and go in a hot oven. Basically constant monitoring by you or the Hi/Lo temp therm alarms is advised...JJ









Jimmy got you covered (and others)!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

